

Hackivist Group Anonymous Claims not to Support Killing Facebook on November 5 - server102
http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/08/hackivist-group-anonymous-claims-not-to.html
Some Anonymous members are looking to take down Facebook, but the larger hacktivist group seems not to support their cause
======
pspeter3
Yeah, facebook didn't make a lot of sense

